# FITS: fancy router pics/cooling suggestions?



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2008)

i have always fancied gadgets like this. i have had TONS of routers and this has to be the coolest one i've had by far. many of you will argue but i really like this thing. 

it has one problem though... it gets hot.

about once a month it will get hot enough to stop working all together.

im going to try to stop that from happening.

this is a linksys WRT600N v1.1

it has dual radios. one a, b, g, n 2.4ghz radio and one a+n 5ghz radio.

heres some pics...













and the inside....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20774&stc=1&d=1228802927

[img]http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20775&stc=1&d=1228802962


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2008)

So wait, is this gonna be a mod log?

And do you have DD-WRT on there yet?


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2008)

A drill, some screws, and a 80mm fan mounted on the top of that thing should do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2008)

v24 mega custom build with utorrent and usb hdd support is loaded on it currently. 

this will be a mod log to improve cooling.


----------



## James1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

I vote LN2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2008)

looks like i may have to RMA this bad boy


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

wtf RMA it???   Does it have something wrong under the hood?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2008)

it will connect to the other router via wifi but not to the net???

idk wtf is going on. been working on it all night.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a WRT-600N and returned it three days after receiving it because it couldn't eff'in stream fast enough to play UT3. 

I lay down $260 USD for the WRT-600N and it can't do the same task a two-year old, $100 USD, DI-724U can do without problems.  That's the first and last time I buy a Linksys.

Recently got a DGL-4500 and I am not looking back.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 9, 2008)

I've always had better performance from linux [openWRT] based routers regardless of brand


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

ROUTER PROBLEM FIXED.

now on the the cooling.

if you havent seen the way i do things in the past... i will tell you this...

when i do mods to stuff like this i like to make it look decent and yet keep it to where it can be undone and sold later. 

i know this sounds kinda limiting but you gotta think outside the box here. 

i need some of your ideas here.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 10, 2008)

I mounted an AMD stock cooler and fan on one of my wrt-54gs'. lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 10, 2008)

It also took me 3 hours just to cut through the plastic case so the HSF could pass through. lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2008)

Perhaps one of those Enzotech low profile SB coolers with a fan, and use thermal tape to attach it?


----------

